

FBI seizes underground drug market Silk Road, owner indicted in New York - JamesArgo
http://www.theverge.com/2013/10/2/4794780/fbi-seizes-underground-drug-market-silk-road-owner-indicted-in-new

======
warrenmiller
Watch those bitcoin tickers!

